# This ever happen to you?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

So I'm having a good wee practice (Little one went to sleep no problem for a change :smile Any way I'm working up a little Radiohead, (Fade out) NOthing too difficult. But I'm actually figuring it out for myself for a change, no tabs. I must say it's very liberating and nice to know I _can_. But what happens is I find myself gripping the neck real tight. TOTALLY distracts me cause I'm trying to get these nice little rolling arpeggios with the odd little fill here and there. SO I stop and remind myself not to do that, but 10 minutes later, there I go again.

This ever happen to you? How do I focus, my focus??


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you have a hard time playing the open F position? 


-----1--------
-----1--------
--------2-----
----------3---
----------3---
X-------------

If so, keep practicing until you can. It might suck at first, but this will greatly improve your grips. and the fluidity of your fills.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Do you have a hard time playing the open F position?
> 
> 
> -----1--------
> ...


No not at all. I play mostly barre chords. But when fingerpicking and learning something new I tend to clench my left hand for some reason.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The only reason I mention this, is because many players don't get that grip properly. If your doing it right, your palm will not be directly behind the neck. It will reinforce a more "classical" hand position. This frees things up a little. Another question: do you play with the guitar resting on your right or left knee? If you rest it on the right try resting it on the left. It's surprising what a difference this can make. It may feel weird at first, but you'll notice how much looser your hand is in just a few days.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> Do you have a hard time playing the open F position?
> 
> 
> -----1--------
> ...


Great Tip Rugburn... It will improve grip and change the tension of the wrist for struming and picking notes. 

Cheers! 
http://musi-source.blogspot.com


----------

